# Montain Camp Feeding?



## DUKPT (Apr 8, 2011)

The weather is crazy up here in NH.

Unusually warm, and I have seen the bees come out at least once a week all winter.

I haven't done a recent inspection, so I am going to take a guess that they are getting low on stores.

Regarding the Mountain Method, do I have to use newspaper? 

Plastic, several pieces of PC paper stapled together, 1/4" plywood etc?

Can I use the above as a base for the sugar?

I am using one of the BM insulated inner top covers that you can also flip over and use as a Candy Board, so I might go for both methods at the same time.

Mountain method, along with a Candy board.

Any suggestions please?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2012)

You don't want to use cardboard or plywood, I wouldn't think. If you put newspaper right on the top bars and spread the sugar all around, you know you will have feed over the bees no matter where they are, since they aren't always right exactly clustered in the center. Of course, this year they were probably able to break cluster almost every day. But anyway, they will eat through the newspaper and access whatever sugar is above wherever they are. If you do a check and see a big hole where they have eaten it away, you just put a paper towel over the hole, push it down a little to dip into the hole, and pour more sugar in.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Use the newspaper. When I do it, I spray the paper lightly with water before I add the sugar on top. Over time, the moisture in the hive will wet the paper anyway but the point where the moisture hits the sugar is where the bees will go to.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

The use of newspaper keep the sugar from going down between the frames while allowing access to the sugar after it gets dampened by the bees respiration and any humidity in the air.

I wouldn't use it now though. Seems late in the season, even in NH.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, I used black and white newspaper ,didnt wet it down. It worked great. One hive totally ate through all of it ,so I slapped a pollen patty ontop and will make a brick of fondant this week till we get some nectar coming in


----------



## DUKPT (Apr 8, 2011)

Thank you!
Ok, Newspaper. Should I use just one thin sheet or a couple of multiple sheets?
Sorry for the newbie questions, it's my first year, and first winter.
I had a bunch of bees come out last Thurs, it was just under fifty degrees.
Towards the middle to the end of this week, we are supposed to be back in the sub 50's.
This am, I went out to the hive and put my ear to it - nothing...
I picked up a small stone and tapped the side of the hive, then, all hell broke loose.
Guess I still have some Bees. 
Another question please,,
Where can I get ' Pollen Substitute ' 
I checked Brushy Mountain and they only carry Pollen. I have read that this is good to mix in when doing a Candy Board.
Thanks again.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

I used several sheets of newspaper. It's got to hold several pounds of sugar and keep it from falling through. I don't think it's that important, but I wouldn't want to put a Sunday paper in there, either. 

Here's an example of the substitute you were asking about:

https://kelleybees.com/Products/Detail/?id=3336333633383335&grouped=1


Good luck!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Dukpt, Pollen substitute can be purchased from many suppliers, the last time I purchased it was through Dadent Supply, and I bought the MegaBee patties which I used to keep a weak hive with no stores alive all through last winter, they turned into a booming hive in the spring. If you decide to use the Mountain top sugar feeding then I would advise to spritz the newspaper with water as others have stated but also spritz the sugar with a little water as well, then the sugar will solidify a bit to keep it from pouring down to the bottom board when the bees chew a hole through the paper. Sugar is cheap insurance against starvation, I hope you do well....Bill


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

A single sheet is fine. Two is fine as well. Probably don't need more than that.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

"I wouldn't use it now though. Seems late in the season, even in NH.[/QUOTE]

I respectively disagree. Now is the MOST important time of the year to get it on if they are low on stores. More bees die of starvation in March than any other time. In the fall I use a single sheet and do not wet it, normal respiration will provide plenty of moisture to dampen the paper and sugar. This time of year I do dampen it as they will need the moisture to consume the dry sugar. Just dampen though not wet. I prefer a single sheet and then I will put a slit of 2 in with the hive tool to get them started. Multiple layers is just that much more they will have to chew up and get rid of.


----------



## DUKPT (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks again everyone, Will do!
Below is a photo of the Wintering inner top cover that I am using, without the Foam insert.

Alternately, you can use this as a Candy Board as well.

On Thursday, I will give them both. the Mountain Method and the Candy board. ( I don't think it will hurt )

It is about 3.5" deep. This should allow me enough head room for both methods.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

This should work fine. I do something similar with the insulated inner cover sold by Honey Run Apiaries. I like this one due to the ventilation holes. In the summer use it as an inner cover and turn it over for winter and place on top of the newspaper sugar pile. http://www.honeyrunapiaries.com/store/all-season-inner-cover-frame-p-232.html


----------



## DUKPT (Apr 8, 2011)

Nice Hilreal;
I think I might break out the hole saw come spring.


----------



## Rusty67 (Mar 9, 2010)

I think newspaper is best, but just for the record I have also dumped sugar on empty plastic bags (after the bees ate all the syrup out) and I've used those plastic and styrofoam trays that produce comes in. It all works. I used the trays when it was really cold and I didn't want to take the cover off all the way. I just filled the tray and slid it in through the crack.

Sometimes I also just mix the pollen substitute in with the dry sugar: http://www.honeybeesuite.com/mountain-camp-feeding/


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Paper towels work too. I have moved on to using bricks of candy. They seem to take it better.


----------



## Supertad (Oct 27, 2011)

A thought on using newspaper, etc. Unless you plan on the bees eating it all you may run into the obstacle of having to remove uneaten sugar sitting directly on the top bars given the paper is eaten away underneath. In order to remove the sugar the clumps will break up and fall down through the frames and then down onto the ground if you have SBB. Best to slide in that bottom board. Not good to have sugar all around the hive with other forages looking for grub. Maybe an older beek can address this issue, if it is one.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I have never seen the sugar not turn to a lump that can be picked out in big pieces--and I am where it is dry.


----------



## HEV261 (Jan 2, 2010)

Everybody got their own way, ask 10 beek will get 12 diffrant answers this winter i had 7 nuc i had got midsummer never fill brood box with all summer feeding, only had mabe 7 frames by nov. . I made up some rims mabe 4" deep nailed hardware cloth 1/4" on the bottom of rim put 20 lb sugar in 5 gal bucket with 4 cups water set over nite next day agood past so spread paper towel single sheet on wire left hole in center put sugar all around inside box. checked today bees are going strong. wondered all winter if would make it so 29th of feb all is well.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

HEV261 said:


> I made up some rims mabe 4" deep nailed hardware cloth 1/4" on the bottom


I'm gonna do that next year. The only drawback to Mt Camp feeding is when you want to inspect and then put the sugar back during late winter/spring. Sure, most of the time it lumps up pretty good, but being able to to safely pull the shim for a quick looksee would be great. Also, you could make them all up - sugar and all - before you even open a hive.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

Sugar is usually like a brick by spring.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

When I do a late winter inspection I juat pop the top to see if they are into the sugar yet and listen for the wonderful BUZZING.....Spring I bring along an empty 5 gallon bucket and just remove the uneaten sugar.


----------

